# Día Internacional de Besar Ranas ¡Jaén va primero!



## Tampiqueña

¡Feliz Cumpleaños Mauricio!​
Hoy es oficialmente un día verde , espero que hagas un huequito en tus múltiples actividades para venir a festejar con los cuates, no todo puede ser trabajo niño .

Bueno, la fila de los abrazos (formada por caballeros) y la larguísima fila para besos y apapachos (no tarda en llegar un avión de California ) van a empezar a quejarse, no te acaparo más y cedo el lugar a otros amigos.

Abrazos y Besos Mauricio Ranés 

P.D. Y por favor arréglate un poquito, no puedes recibir así a tus invitados ranita nudista. A parar la trompa, abrir los brazos y dejarte querer, mira que se te da bien jajajaja.


----------



## turi

Hey Ranou!!

Si, espero que vengas al fiestón que te estamos organizando!!

Yo me acabo de levantar, pero en cuanto pueda, me paso por el supermercado a por algo de alpiste!!

Feliz cumpleaños, campeón!!

Un abrazo,

Juan


----------



## Ishould haveknown

Me pongo a la cola de los apapachos y besos. Oye!, ¿y si alguna fuera una princesa y te devuelve a tu forma original?. ¡Qué problema!.

Espero que tengas un día tan agradable y festivo con los tuyos que ni te acerques al ordenador. (Pero mañana a fichar a primera hora.)

Un abrazo Ranito.


----------



## romarsan

*Me pongo en cola para esperar pacientemente mi turno, Ranita Verde.
Como la cola siga creciendo, te vas a poner "morao" 

Te deseo un día muy feliz, algo de tiempo libre para disfrutar con amigos y ejem... vecinas y que tu charca sea un lugar de fiesta y despiporre generalizado.

¡Sopla fuerte, Alberto1

Besote grande.


*


----------



## speedier

*Happy Birthday Ranoman and many more of them!*

*and to mark the occasion how about a* *little party*

*All the very best my friend, and have** a great time!*​


----------



## borgonyon

Te deseo lo mejor de lo mejor hoy y siempre.


----------



## Kibramoa

*Feliz Cumpleaños a la ranita más popular de la charca.  *
*Un abrazo.*


----------



## Jaén

Hey, amigos!!!

Gracias por los buenos deseos!!! 

Estoy un poquito liado ahora, pero en un ratito regreso y seguimos la fiesta, eh??

Besos!!

Al.


----------



## SDLX Master

Happy birthday, froggy!


----------



## Metztli

_*Rano horroroso!!! *_

_*Te mando todo mi cariño y un beso muy grandote*__*... conste que vine al último para que no me tocara hacer fila... *_

_*mmuuuaaaccckkkssss!!!*_
*mmuuuaaaccckkkssss!!!*
*y mas*
*mmuuuaaaccckkkssss!!!*



_*Feliz Cumple, Mauricio!!!*_​


----------



## UVA-Q

* Rana!!! 

Espero hayas pasado un maravilloso día!!! 

¿Te dejaste apapachar??

Te mando muchos muchos abrazos!!!*


----------



## Vampiro

Medio atrasado vengo, pero conociendo a los invitados creo que tenemos fiesta para rato.
Un gran abrazo, Alberto.
Me voy al súper a comprar un barril de cerveza, de esa de "el lado verde de la vida", para estar ad-hoc con el festejado.
¡¡Salud!!
_


----------



## Rayines

*¡¡Feliz cumpleaños con atraso, Alberto!! *

​


----------



## Antpax

Cagonlá!!!! Tarde como siempre, pero bueno ¡¡Muchas Felicidades, majete!! Supongo que lo celebraste como Dios manda y como tú te mereces.

Un abrazote.

Ant


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Ranito,

He estado atrapada en un aeropuerto inmenso y desangelado (la infausta T4, Madrid-Barajas) todo el día de ayer. 

Es una terminal gigantesca, pero sólo tiene cuatro enchufes públicos para que el personal conecte ordenadores (los conté), y estaban todos ocupados por ejecutivos agrasivos con laptops que te echaban furibundas miradas si se te ocurría acercarte para pedirles un ratito de enchufe).

Pero por fin conseguí librarme del caos aeroportuario - y aquí está tu princesita para darte un enorme besazo de cumpleaños.


----------

